
Apple starts selling Mac Pro wheels for $699 and feet for $299 - shirshak55
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/15/21222310/apple-mac-pro-feet-wheels-kits-stainless-steel-price-delivery
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Can't wait for the 3D printed alternative. You'd probably be able to buy the
printer and the feet+wheels for less.

